# Tempatures



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Fri 52 sat 56. Would you still pack your deer with ice bags or will it be cool enough not to worry.I have an hours drive from where i hunt to home.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice won't hurt nothing. Ice it just to be safe...............Rich


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i would say you would not need to, but just to be on the safe ice it down, doesn't cost much for a bag of ice


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

52-56 shouldn't hurt the deer. AS others have said it doesn't hurt. As long as the deer isn't in the sun too long and your moving you won't have a problem. But again a few bags of ice is cheap insurance.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input .I'll play it be ear.Weatherman says 52,i'll see if it gets there and see how much sun we get.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will make that decision if and when the situation arises.  

I never seem to get my deer at the right temperature times so I usually end up processing the deer rather quickly and not leaving them hang long.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

If you are just transporting your deer from your hunting spot to home for a few pics then on to a processor, you will be fine for a couple of hours. If the deer you take is not going to be mounted, cut up through the ribs to the neck and continue up to the head-remove the windpipe and esophagus. Spread the ribs out with a short stick. Then at the back end, make sure you cut through the pelvic bone so that the hind quarters can lay flat when the deer is on its back. If you nicked any digestive track organs or the bladder with broadhead or knife, rinse well with water and dry as best as you can with paper towels or dry grass if nothing else. \

Trim away any flesh that looks like it may have stomach contents on it. If you can get everything opened up, it will allow for faster cooling. If you expect to have a mount done, then do not cut up through the ribs. 

The only problem with using ice is that it becomes liquid! Water speeds up the process of bacterial growth. It is much better to clean, cool down and keep the meat dry than to allow water to rest inside the cavity of the animal. If you get the deer to a processor within 4 hours max, you will be fine. If it will be longer, ice it sparingly then when you get home, hang it, rinse it out well with a hose and pat it dry then take to be processed. Bacteria grows best between 40 and 140 degrees and usually begins rapid growth after about 4 hours after contamination.

Keeping the meat dry allows for a thin layor to dry, forming a "rind" that helps protect the meat under it.

Good luck!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Shot my deer around 7:30.After field dressing,hauling him out of the woods,checking station got home and hung him up around 10:00.Skined him and quartered him and all is fine.Didn't use any ice.Keep checking him and all was cool.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice! I wish a few of my hunts would go like that! What did you get?


----------

